# this month of June events @ The Grosvenor



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 2, 2013)

sorry but yesterday you missed a large punk gig with these 9 bands:
Terminal Decline, Disorder, Noise Complaint, 16 guns, FUK, Lunatic Fringe, English Dogs, Sickpig, Varukers

Tonight you could catch:
David Rovics
Ellen Cox
around 8pm start

the rest of the listings will follow in drunk time


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 5, 2013)

*Thursday 6th: STONEHENGE FESTIVAL CAMPAIGN BENEFIT GIG *
Starts: 20:00
Door: £5
With:

Buff
The Refreshers
Stonewashed
Dangerous Dinky aka Dirty South
The Majestic








Spoiler: promo blurb



SQUIRTY DOTTERS COLLECTIVE PRESENTS...
A STONEHENGE FESTIVAL CAMPAIGN BENEFIT GIG (LONDON) featuring...

BUFF - https://www.facebook.com/pages/BUFF/298936760234889

THE REFRESHERS - https://www.facebook.com/neill.oneill.7

STONEWASHED - https://www.facebook.com/pages/StoneWasheD-uk/111490612265683

DANGEROUS DINKY AKA DIRTY SOUTH
https://www.facebook.com/Dangerous.Dinky.aka.Dirty.South

...and now THE MAJESTIC have kindly joined the line-up......
https://www.facebook.com/majesticlive

With DJ's ADSINTHE AND SAM WILD (https://www.facebook.com/sam.wild.1671)
...and projections by ADZ

Minimum donation fiver, on the door...

All funds towards gettin a festy together within 10 miles of the Stones at the Summer Solstice.
Please tell all ya mates......


 
*Friday 7th: Field Work VIII*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £5
With:

Gatto Fritto



Spoiler: promo blurb



At our last Friday party Land of Light tripped into the sunset before Black Merlin laid waste to the dance floor. This time round Field Work is feeling warm and fuzzy for June, as astral traveller Gatto Fritto (Ben Williams) touches down for an extended DJ set.

With releases on labels including International Feel and Dissident, along with years spent working in numerous London record stores, Gatto Fritto plays dance music that stretches into far-out zones. Elevate to sunny uplands and journey deep into mysterious valleys as melody and rhythm combine to mood-altering effect.

The Grosvenor back room provides the perfect setting and the usual Field Work rules apply- lasers, smoke, a thumping sound system and, most importantly, an amazing crowd. FWx

22:00 til late / £5


 
*Saturday 8th: Plastik london*
Starts: 18:00
Door: £5

Daztronik
Evasion
The Pimp
Kelly 303
Mass_ive
Johnny K
Cassettes
Mutate n Distort
Max Quirk
Argonaut
Ninja Tips
Buster
Kai Garcia
Dagga Cutz VJ







Spoiler



Plastik party returns to its birthplace the land of London, this is going to be a mega night to remember with the best of musical talent from London and Ireland.
the line up so far 

Daztronik
Evasion
The Pimp
Kelly 303
Mass_ive
Johnny K
Cassettes
Mutate n Distort
Max Quirk
Argonaut
Ninja Tips
Buster
Kai Garcia
Dagga Cutz VJ


 
so that's another long weekend in the offing then.
The rest next week and hopefully on time again.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 8, 2013)

All of toniught is streaming on http://wirelessfm.net since 6:30
get yer banging tekno, live bands and more from the comfort of your own home now.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is this week's listings.

*Thursday 13th: Free Gig*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £0
With:

Buccha Effect
Morgellons
Human Zoo
farcebook event




*Friday 14th: Balkan Beats Night*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £?
With:

we don't know anything because no one told us about this
 
*Saturday 15th: jtclassics present*
Starts: 19:30
Door: £5      advance tickets link

Hard Skin
The Pukes
Frau
farcebook event

*Sunday 16th: Fundraiser for the Stroke Society*
Starts: 18:00
Door: £?

The No Frills Band (in the function room)
at least 3 more acts have been confirmed we just haven't been passed information about who or what yet
I will add more info about Friday and Sunday if I get them in time.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 12, 2013)

Friday event about which we knew nothing about has been cancelled...



Spoiler: Sunday event full description and promo blurb



Lil Sullivan, local artist of SW9 is my hero! Seven years ago she suffered a stroke that had her in a coma for six months. Upon waking up, she discovered the left side of her body partially paralyzed and limited use of her hand. 

Today, Lil is back and making her art once again! As well as being a full time mother, she is very active in her community as well as a co-founder of the London Stroke Action Council (LSAC). 

Lil is an inspiration to all. The stroke may have slowed her down a bit, but it did not stop her. Her upcoming exhibition benefiting LSAC has her creating like crazy, and all this new work needs to be framed…

FRAMED!, a benefit bash is a going to be an evening of art, music & Comedy Hosted by theDoryLama (finalist Funny’s Funny Female Comedian of the Year 2011, Funny Women Semi Finalist 2009) All this entertain to you and help Lil raise the money to frame her artwork. All proceeds will be used for the art pieces that will be shown in her solo exhibition in July, 2013 benefiting the London Stoke Action Council.

Join us on Sunday, June 16th for an evening of FRAMED!


https://www.facebook.com/events/380137278764276


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 19, 2013)

Thursday 20th: Reels News monthly event.

Our regular FREE night on the 3rd Thursday of every month in South London with films, discussion, music and drink.

THIS MONTH: Reel News teams up with political artists collective THE TREATMENT ROOMS. Carrie Reichardt and Kev O'Donohoe (plus more TBC) will be speaking about their radical public art projects and political campaigns, and how you can get involved in both, as we show the following films:

FIRST HALF: PUBLIC ART

PUBLIC ART IN SOUTH ACTON (Reel News,The Treatment Rooms) 16mins

Mark Wydler and Teddy Baden create some beautiful pieces of street art to brighten up one of the largest council estates in West London. 

ARTE URBANO (Reel News, The Treatment Rooms) 23mins

The Treatment Rooms work with excluded youth in Mexico to make a beautiful ceramic mural.

SECOND HALF: POLITICAL CAMPAIGNING

THE LEGACY OF THE BLACK PANTHERS (Reel News) 20mins

Spawned by the U.S. civil rights movement of the 60s, the Black Panther Party have been constantly misrepresented. Here ex-members speak for themselves about the work of this great revolutionary party and why they are still so relevant today.

WHO ARE THE ANGOLA 3? (Hugo Levien) 30mins

Answer: 3 black panther party members who were held in solitary confinement as political prisoners for over 30 years. Two of them are still imprisoned. Come and find out how you can help to get them out, and their comrade Kenny Zulu Whitmore.

PLUS music from REEL NEWS djs and drinking until late!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 25, 2013)

apologies for being particularly crap at this this month so here is more anyway

Tonight: Brixton ping pong society 


Spoiler: the blurb from the blog



We are pleased to announce that our second meeting of the Brixton Ping Pong Society has been confirmed. Again at the Grosvenor, Sidney Road. SW9. Kick off at 20.30 (ish)
As usual, fine Ales, good people, a bit of a chin wag and a few balls flying!
We're also really chuffed that Andy James, co-founder of the English Ping Pong association, is coming along to check us out and hopefully guide us towards our goal of being more involved in the ping pong community and getting a table or few in to Brockwell park.
Should be a good crack so please come along, it may be a school night, but we really don't go too crazy we promise! You don't even have to be that good at Ping pong!
Hope to see you there.


 
*Friday 28th: *Static Shock Gig Vol #45
Doors: 7:30 first band on at 8pm sharp
Tax: £6
with:

Creem
Nuclear Spring
Die
Mankind








Spoiler: promo blurb



Static Shock Gig Vol #45
CREEM
NYC hard punk - formed in 2011, five habitually under-employed friends living in the same dilapidated concrete compound in Brooklyn decided to start writing songs together. Infusing their beloved American hardcore with a smattering of punk virility from over the years, Creem is hard punk for hard punk fans.Features members of Nomos, Nuclear Spring and Hounds Of Hate. 12" EP available on Deranged/Katorga Works. Creem's latest 7" 'Curator' will be released by Static Shock for the tour, alongside a tour LP featuring their S/T 12", the Demo Tape and the Good Riddance / I Hate You 7".
NUCLEAR SPRING
Formed in 2012 Nuclear Spring play brooding punk music heavily indebted to UK 77-82, Dangerhouse, and French oi! Male/female vocals, melodic guitars and a social outlook define this band. New 12" EP available on Hysteria Records. New 7" available in Europe from Cut The Cord That..., Hardware and Doomtown Records.
Plus locals
DIE
MANKIND
Friday 28th June
The Grosvenor
17 Sidney Road
Stockwell
SW9 0TP
Nearest tubes are Brixton and Stockwell.
7:30pm doors, first band will be 8:00pm sharp.
£6 in.


 
*Saturday 29th:* BigStuff presents
Doors: 19:30
Tax: £5 ******  advance tickets available here
with:

Dirty Foulkers
Hung Like Hanratty
Buccha Effect
comedian Del Strain compering








Spoiler:  promo blurb



Bigstuff Prom Presents: Dirty Foulkers (AKA Vice Squad unplugged). They played to a full house at the Rebellion Punk Fest in Blackpool last year. They're a lot of fun so come along and sing a long to Beki and the band as you've never seen them before. 'Hung Like Hanratty' are a theatrical, hard hitting Punk band who aren't afraid of putting people straight (great sound, great fun and well worth a watch). Bucha Effect are back already after playing a great set on Thursday night. Del Strain Comedian. Del will be steering us through this fun packed evening. ADM ONLY £5. www.eeetickets.co.uk Doors 7.30pm - 11.30pm (Late & Lively Bar). 5 min walk from Stockwell tube and close to Brixton overground / tube. Buses: 133, 2, 345, 59, 88, 155, 159, 196, 322, 333, 415, N2, N3, N133, N159. Parking near venue.


 
and then, there is next month...


----------

